# Can ED cars be ordered without the clown nose?



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> Tell me about it. Meet Andy and Leo......they belong to a 2 member gang.


The one on the left is Bailey and the one on the right is Rosco - the one in the middle is the trouble and strife 
Pic 2 is Rosco
3 is Bailey


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

:rofl:



Calif65GM said:


> ED does not mean "entirely different" from US cars.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> The one on the left is Bailey and the one on the right is Rosco - the one in the middle is the trouble and strife
> Pic 2 is Rosco
> 3 is Bailey


Since everyone is introducing their dogs meet Ginger(left) and Zoe(right) (Note: Zoe is now bigger than Ginger)


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*Wow this thread has almost nothing to do with the "clown nose" or ED*

This definitely has to be reclassified as OFF TOPIC.

In regard to clown nose, I have had several people of all ages in my car, probably over 100 (in the first year of owning my car). If this red lense under your rear view is your biggest problem, I wish I could have your life 

Sorry I don't have a dog, and thus no dog pics.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

frond said:


> Personally, I think the thing is an abomination and is a complete eyesore, so I'd be very interested in getting rid of it if possible. (Yeah, I know I'd eventually get used to it and it'd be no big deal, but then it's going to be pointed out over and over again by everybody who gets in the car and I'd have to keep listening to it...)


It's really not that big a deal. It doubles as the mechanism to dim the mirror for the non-auto-dim mirrors. If you're really hung up about it, paint it black. :dunno:

If anyone asks what the red thing is for, just tell them it's the "you're driving too fast light." :eeps:


----------



## dw1 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Stealth clown nose "mod"*



daoushy said:


> Really .. EVERY single person that gets in my car asks about that stupid thing... most of the time its the second or third thing the notice...


You are NOT alone in hating that cheap looking, tacky plastic eye-sore! The second "mod" I made to my car was to paint the clown-nose flat black with Testor's model paint. I got tired of the "WTF is that big red thing???" questions too!

(My first mod was to get rid of the gigantic yellow black and white airbag warning stickers on the visors ... another ugly eye-sore!)

Some people think the clown-nose looks "cool", but I find it cheapens an otherwise very well done interior ...


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

dw1 said:


>


Those wheels are Style 42... (at least the pic looks more like 42 than 72).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> Those wheels are Style 42... (at least the pic looks more like 42 than 72).


I don´t recall the E46 coming with Styling 42s, and I believe that you are right, they are 42s. But there they are...


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

How do you get rid of the air bag stickers on the visors? I thought I might order european visors without them, but if I can remove them I will. They're like decals though.


Oh, and meet Mr. Pernette Mills. He's very zen except when jingle bells is on the radio, then he howls like mad.


----------



## dw1 (Jun 27, 2005)

FenPhen> D'oh! Style 42, you're right on, thanks for catching my Type-O, time to update the sig!
Jspira> Don't know if the 42's were sold on the E46 or not (bought second-hand), but they seem to fit perfectly (offsets, etc.)
Hendramy> Nice dog. Also, those airbag warning labels were a real P.I.T.A. to remove, takes a lot of scrubbing with Acetone (nail polish remover) ...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dw1 said:


> Jspira> Don't know if the 42's were sold on the E46 or not (bought second-hand), but they seem to fit perfectly (offsets, etc.)


Styling 42 - one of my favorites on the 5er. Very nice. I don't think they were standard on any of the E46s FYI. Looks great on your car!


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Visor warning sticker removal DIY*


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Hendramy said:


> It's peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think 42s were standard on the 328i from 99-00.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

robg said:


> I think 42s were standard on the 328i from 99-00.


...and they've been an option (either factory or dealer) on all 3ers below the 330 since 1998, so we can be sure they are available with a 3er-compatible offset. Several sizes, too.


----------

